# Filters



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey,
I think my filter is starting to go, it is a tetra 30 not the highest of quality, the pump makes all kinds of noise (I tried cleaning it). Just want some opinions on what some of you would use. It is a 29 planted. Once a week I have to wash out the filter or it will clog up. I want to stay away from filters that will not start on their own if the power goes out, and I would like to move more water around then the one I have. Maybe go with a power head in addition to the filter.

Thanks.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

The Maxi-Jet is a pretty good powerhead for the money. 

Perhaps a fluval filter might be something you should look into.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i would go with an AquaClear 50 for the filter that would give you more flow so you might not need the powerhead
i say aquaclear because thats all i use on my tank(used to be tanks)


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

If you like the small canisters, I find that a Rena XP1 is about right for a 29. I have them on 3 of mine that size. Actually, a large sponge filter with a power head mounted to give it the flow instead of air powered does a very nice job on a small tank too.


----------



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

mediahound,

The 305 canister looks good although expensive. The thing I was wondering is how it works, there are 2 filters? Do I need an air pump? Then would the tank need a power head as well.
Renas look like they might be ok to.
Thanks


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

The canister filters start fine on their own after a power cut. They basically siphon water into the filter that sits under the tank, the water runs upward through the filter to the impeller which pumps the water back into the tank through a second hose. I clean my Rena XP1 about every 3 months because it takes that long to become dirty running on just a little 29 gallon tank. My XP3 on the 120 gets dirty a little faster so it need cleaning every couple of months. The huge media capacity of a canister means less often cleaning but the filter itself is bigger so cleaning takes more than the 2 minutes of a simple HOB filter. It takes more like 10 or 15 minutes to do it right. Most canister filters are fairly quiet compared to your Whisper filter too.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

I had a tetra whisper EX45 on my 26g tank, worked great, has biomedia runs super silent even with fine sand floating around.


I am inthe market as well, I am looking at the new fluval u series, has a powerhead and moving spraybar on it.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Right, the Fluval has a spraybar and that agitates the surface enough for gas exchange, so you wont need an air pump. And it will perhaps give you enough circulation as well, so no need for a separate powerhead. The pump is inside the canister and it has baskets you fill with whatever media you want to put inside.


----------



## importracer (May 31, 2009)

bikerider said:


> Hey,
> I think my filter is starting to go, it is a tetra 30 not the highest of quality, the pump makes all kinds of noise (I tried cleaning it). Just want some opinions on what some of you would use. It is a 29 planted. Once a week I have to wash out the filter or it will clog up. I want to stay away from filters that will not start on their own if the power goes out, and I would like to move more water around then the one I have. Maybe go with a power head in addition to the filter.
> 
> Thanks.



Drop the whole Tetra setup....Grab an AC30...Aquarium Filters: Hagen AquaClear Powerfilters


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Aquaclear are great filters, I will attest to that as well.


----------

